# Anybody here paying attention to Wall Street



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

Was wondering if anybody is paying attention to what is going on with Stock Market. Looks like its losing it.!!


----------



## DC_Hound (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, unfortunately, I follow it daily.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow, are you admitting that the economy might not be so great, Watcher48?


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

Watching it closely--feel like I'm riding a roller coaster; those big down drops make my belly feel funny.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

yes, although have no money in stocks now, have put all in the money market, not making much, but not losing any.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

No, I don't follow it. If it falls all to pieces I'm not real sure how it would affect me, if at all. It can't change the flavor of my tomatoes or make my goats stop milking, can it?


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Yep!!!


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

Stranger, your money market may also be at risk. 

http://www.bankimplode.com

Given current conditions, a case of canned roast beef (example), will actually accquire more value setting on your shelf, than the equivalent ammount of cash in a bank.


----------



## baldylocks (Aug 15, 2007)

Ernie said:


> No, I don't follow it. If it falls all to pieces I'm not real sure how it would affect me, if at all. It can't change the flavor of my tomatoes or make my goats stop milking, can it?


If you buy _anything_ it _might_ impact you. If you work off the homestead, it _might_ impact you though it depends on how things go. I am not a panic-driven person on things like this as ups and downs are part of the game. If things were to _really _slide, I'd daresay everyone will feel something from it though (I found the _italics_ button!)


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

stanb999 said:


> Yep!!!


Yep...2x...

Freddie and Fannie? What a mess, huh? How the heck will that one be fixed do you think?


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

DH and I have been watching this all unfold for a while now. Thankfully, we knew this was coming over a year ago. We moved around our money, purchased the things we needed to complete projects around here and took a stockpile out of the bank to have ready cash. Although there is nothing we can do about the price of gasoline, food or energy, we have taken appropriate actions to secure our personal situation and now just sit back and watch the show.

RVcook


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

RVcook said:


> DH and I have been watching this all unfold for a while now. Thankfully, we knew this was coming over a year ago. We moved around our money, purchased the things we needed to complete projects around here and took a stockpile out of the bank to have ready cash. Although there is nothing we can do about the price of gasoline, food or energy, we have taken appropriate actions to secure our personal situation and now just sit back and watch the show.
> 
> RVcook



We did as well... Pulled all money from the market early Oct 07 while it was at it's peak ( over 14,000)...haven't been back in since. Recently pulled all cash from banking as I feel it will soon be in a lot of trouble. We live completely debt free on our homestead where we are fervently trying to make self sufficient as possible as well as stocking everything we currently eat or use....I work in healthcare and feel somewhat secure about my work for the immediate time frame of 3-5 years...my main concern is the federal retirement my DH receives as I expect that there will come a day when the govt finally has to admit it is BK and that check will be reduced or gone IMO along with SS and Medicare...but on the upside he is still very young (46) and can go back to work in some capacity if needed.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I watch it pretty closely, I moved quite a bit around in 07 and paid off the mortgage on my first 40 acres and my truck. 

Right now Iâm buying and have increased my 401K and boyâs 529 plan contributions. The market is not for the faint of heart and Iâm in for the long term, any financial needs Iâve forecasted have already been put into a high interest savings account. 

Chuck


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Aintlifegrand said:


> Yep...2x...
> 
> Freddie and Fannie? What a mess, huh? How the heck will that one be fixed do you think?


I figure they will make the government pay. This will devalue the dollar further and make "real" inflation higher. Oil and food will rise. All imported items will rise. 

After listening to Henery Paulison today.
I figure they are gonna regulate the stock market to the point of the market will be gone. They will remove all risk thus removing all profit.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

baldylocks said:


> If you buy _anything_ it _might_ impact you. If you work off the homestead, it _might_ impact you though it depends on how things go. I am not a panic-driven person on things like this as ups and downs are part of the game. If things were to _really _slide, I'd daresay everyone will feel something from it though (I found the _italics_ button!)


Y'all let me know how it turns out, will ya? I may not be able to figure out the world has fallen apart until the internet stops working.


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

I guess according the conservative were a bunch of whiners.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Watcher - sounds as if you've been hearing about the news and advisor's comments today....:shrug:

Angie


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

JGex said:


> Wow, are you admitting that the economy might not be so great, Watcher48?


Never said the economy wasn't bad. check my old posts but unlike you I don't want the goverment to supply my every need. And i don't set around looking to get bailed out or a free trailer from the goverment. I happen to think we have a severe moral problems brought on by 50 years of liberal carp and it has infected every level of society including so called conservatives to the point they have no realization of right,wrong or a moral compass.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

yes, Yes, YES!! Sell now! Sell everything you have! Head for the hills! Ruuuuun! The sky and the stock market are falling!! All these large billion dollar companies are doing to disappear any day now and when they do they're taking your money with them!!!

I think if all of you sell, then more people will begin to sell and pretty sooner I can buy things even cheaper...Don't wait!! Act now!! Sell while you're losing money!!

Buy high and sell low!! That's the name of the game!! Post more pics of bombs exploding, it helps my cause.


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes, I watch our fortunes fade as we have this jackass of a president in office. Why is it that the average citizen ever prospers only when there are democrats in office? Oh, yeah, that's right! The republicans only care about the super rich because... they are they ARE the super rich.


----------



## booklover (Jan 22, 2007)

Reptyle said:


> yes, Yes, YES!! Sell now! Sell everything you have! Head for the hills! Ruuuuun! The sky and the stock market are falling!! All these large billion dollar companies are doing to disappear any day now and when they do they're taking your money with them!!!
> 
> I think if all of you sell, then more people will begin to sell and pretty sooner I can buy things even cheaper...Don't wait!! Act now!! Sell while you're losing money!!
> 
> Buy high and sell low!! That's the name of the game!! Post more pics of bombs exploding, it helps my cause.


:buds:


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Reptyle said:


> yes, Yes, YES!! Sell now! Sell everything you have! Head for the hills! Ruuuuun! The sky and the stock market are falling!! All these large billion dollar companies are doing to disappear any day now and when they do they're taking your money with them!!!
> 
> I think if all of you sell, then more people will begin to sell and pretty sooner I can buy things even cheaper...Don't wait!! Act now!! Sell while you're losing money!!
> 
> Buy high and sell low!! That's the name of the game!! Post more pics of bombs exploding, it helps my cause.


If you had half the wit you think you do you would have gotten out at DOW 14000 Like some here suggested and did at the time or like I did back at DOW 13300 or so and road the precious metals/commodities train to double your cash. 

But you are in it for the long term slow bleed. HA, HA.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Y'all let me know how it turns out, will ya? I may not be able to figure out the world has fallen apart until the internet stops working.


This forum will keep me updated.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

stanb999 said:


> If you had half the wit you think you do you would have gotten out at DOW 14000 Like some here suggested and did at the time or like I did back at DOW 13300 or so and road the precious metals/commodities train to double your cash.
> 
> But you are in it for the long term slow bleed. HA, HA.


You're so right! I'm hemorrhaging money!! Hurry up and keep selling! Slowly bleeding to death...No one can be making money in this market!! It is impossible!! Run! Run while you can! Head for the hills everyone! Stan's got the right idea! Crawl into a hole and pull the dirt in after you!


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

stanb999 said:


> If you had half the wit you think you do you would have gotten out at DOW 14000 Like some here suggested and did at the time or like I did back at DOW 13300 or so and road the precious metals/commodities train to double your cash.
> 
> But you are in it for the long term slow bleed. HA, HA.



lol...I guess we're in this together. 


BTW...loved the pics of the homestead...


All I can say is I am very concerned..._and i rarely get concerned_...My choosing to get out of the market in Oct while it was at 14000 was based strictly on gut feeling...similar to the one i have now concerning the Freddie and Fannie situation... it has actually made me a bit nauseated today.. 
However, my latest feeling is that the leaks might be intentional ( as well as the warning from Lehman the other day concerning both freddie and fannie needing a combined 75 million additional capital)...I am thinking that the leaks are intended to drive the price of these two down...at which time the fed will purchase the stock and then use the govt to guarantee their survival and then the price will rise and suddenly it will increase it's capita through other investors wanting to get in while its low...this may also be the way the Fed helps Lehman since their stock will rise along with Fre and Fnm as they are heavily loaded with mortgages gtd by freddie/fannie...they can try to solve Freddie, Fannie and Lehman this way without having to do another Bearstearns...what do you think? I am nuts?


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Reptyle said:


> You're so right! I'm hemorrhaging money!! Hurry up and keep selling! Slowly bleeding to death...No one can be making money in this market!! It is impossible!! Run! Run while you can! Head for the hills everyone! Stan's got the right idea! Crawl into a hole and pull the dirt in after you!


Wait the new prospectus will come out for the second quarter soon. Bloomberg was just saying the other day about the average Mutual fund lost 25-30%. They were also saying how non-savvy investors are surprised that they can lose not just interest but principle as well.


Nothing to hurry up and do. If you didn't get out near the top. It's too late.
One should be investing in durable goods and paying down debt right now.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Aintlifegrand said:


> lol...I guess we're in this together.
> 
> 
> BTW...loved the pics of the homestead...
> ...



I agree with your suspicions about Freddie and Fannie.
This was why I sugessted that the "free market" in this country is finished.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

The free market was finished when the government started taxing the income I make from selling food and then giving it to my competitors in the form of agricultural subsidies.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Ernie said:


> The free market was finished when the government started taxing the income I make from selling food and then giving it to my competitors in the form of agricultural subsidies.


I'll take that statement one step further. 

The free market was finished when they required a license to bring your crops to market. A drivers license was required for Commercial ventures (which was cooperate welfare in that time, It kept out the small guys. Teamsters.  ) now it's required for your own account. This was truly one of the first of many nails in the coffin. But I fear that the stock market may finally be done for. Because if no one can lose, No one can win. It will really be a shame.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

My mom has been complaining that she has already lost 4000.00 in the market recently but she still refuses to listen when I tell her to sell at least some of it before it is too late. :lookout: She has major medical issues and she uses the proceeds of her stock to pay for her meds and doctor bills. Things are really not looking good for her right now. I imagine there are many more older folks in her position right now as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

stanb999 said:


> I agree with your suspicions about Freddie and Fannie.
> This was why I sugessted that the "free market" in this country is finished.


Speaking of Freddie and Fannie:

http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireStory?id=5355967


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

ladycat said:


> Speaking of Freddie and Fannie:
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireStory?id=5355967


\

Yep just saw that too... :shrug:

Wonder what the outcome will be...

WH favors a conservatorship?
Treasury says keep it like it is...?

Are these two not on the same page?

The market is in a complete tailspin almost falling below 11,000... oil up over 146, Euro 159 against dollar, and Freddie down to 4.00 and Fannie $8.00 and then there is Lehman who is tied greatly to FFRE and FNM... sitting at 14.00 and losing every minute..

I am confused more than ever now... wonder if that is the plan?

This weekend could get interesting...


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

More Freddie and Fannie. This scares the heck out of me.

http://money.cnn.com/2008/07/09/news/companies/benner_fanniefreddie.fortune/?postversion=2008071022


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Aintlifegrand said:


> my main concern is the federal retirement my DH receives as I expect that there will come a day when the govt finally has to admit it is BK and that check will be reduced or gone IMO along with SS and Medicare...but on the upside he is still very young (46) and can go back to work in some capacity if needed.


What would probably happen is the checks would keep coming in, at the same rate, say 1k/month... but that 1k might buy only a loaf of bread... if the currency is devalued, I seriously doubt if all SS checks will be indexed for inflation...


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

texican said:


> if the currency is devalued, I seriously doubt if all SS checks will be indexed for inflation...


The yearly SS "raises" do not keep up with inflation.

Not to mention, with each raise comes a greater Medicare deduction, which sometimes makes the check LESS than it was the year before.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

booklover said:


> Yes, I watch our fortunes fade as we have this jackass of a president in office. Why is it that the average citizen ever prospers only when there are democrats in office? Oh, yeah, that's right! The republicans only care about the super rich because... they are they ARE the super rich.


And how will this change, with a regime change?

My fortunes and net worth rise every single day... and yet, I own not a single stock or bond... my wealth is tied directly to land, timber, & oil and gas properties. I daresay I have one of the lower incomes of anyone on this board... and I've volunteered entire years to public service, at 10$/day. Yet, with minimal income, I've been able to scrimp and save, buy land, build a home (working on a bigger/better one), and feel relatively comfortable... And Uncle Sam has not helped me any... if anything, I suffer more when taxes go up... cause even though I rarely get close to the 10K income barrier (HA! I wish), I'm considered to be a rich man, or as they say hereabouts, Land Poor. I could be 'minor rich' if I sold every single asset I have, but then, all I'd have would be a sack full of money, and if I wanted to rebuild over, it'd take the sackfull plus more, to get land elsewhere.

If a progressive socialist enters office, I'll pay even more in taxes. So I can live on even less each year. Last year 7K, after all taxes, 4k. Daresay, ya'll make that much in a month.

Difference is, if the stock market, bond market, mortgage market totally crash, I'll still have 100% of my assets. Their values may drop, but the fundamental asset itself, will still be intact.

I remember reading proposals that Al Gore and others had (including Krauthammer, of all people)back in the early part of this century, on how to deal with gas consumption... this is when prices were less than 2$... they said slap a couple bucks a gallon tax on it, to reduce consumption... well, they have their wish now... it's 4$ and rising. So, if Al were president (and I dearly loved the silly man... He might have been finishing up his second term now, if he hadn't bowed to the insane lefts demands for gun control... He lost this part of Texas 100% because of the loony wings demand for gun bans... As if the left would ever vote for a Conservative or republican, in the first place) we'd've went thru this tightening of the belt 8 years ago... gas would have been four or five bucks a gallon, or may be 7 or 8 now...

In short, I prosper when the government keeps their fingers out of my pocketbook.


----------



## treesonggal (May 4, 2006)

Reading these posts I keep thinking: It's the assets you have, dear. The assets you can touch like dirt and crops and tools and buildings and machinery, These are the assets that really count no matter what the economy, IMO.

We don't have squat for an "income" but we have assets and they're all paid for. They're not 100's of acres or McMansions or the 2008 models of anything but, by golly we don't have any concern about losing them and we USE them to maintain our lifestyle.

And now, here we are with the place up for sale and looking to move north and quiet a few of those assets have come in handy. We've raised over $20,000 in the past six weeks and we still have enough to maintain our lifestyle.

I am sooooooooooooooo grateful I no longer work on the treadmill, have charge cards and interest payments and accumulate needless stuff. Life really is easier and more comfortable this way.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

treesonggal said:


> Reading these posts I keep thinking: It's the assets you have, dear. The assets you can touch like dirt and crops and tools and buildings and machinery, These are the assets that really count no matter what the economy, IMO.
> 
> We don't have squat for an "income" but we have assets and they're all paid for. They're not 100's of acres or McMansions or the 2008 models of anything but, by golly we don't have any concern about losing them and we USE them to maintain our lifestyle.
> 
> ...



If we end up holding the bag for the derivatives market, there is the increased chance most who are in your situation could be taxed out of their assets. No?


----------



## treesonggal (May 4, 2006)

I suppose that's possible. But perhaps I didn't give enough information: our "assets" are 10 acres, a mobile home, a garden tractor with snowblower, a 4x4 truck, a few welders, a few generators, a rototiller, a backhoe/loader, a few chainsaws, a few wood stoves, lots of tools and building supplies (all under cover but not a taxable building). So we're not even land poor like texican; just debt free, very resourceful, and live so low below the poverty line that it looks like the Heavens from where we are. LOL


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Hows that one song go?

We were so poor that we couldn't tell when Wall Street fell?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Ever since the Dow hit 14,000 I have been really worried. I felt then that the bubble was about to burst. 

I bailed into stable value funds then, and have been trying to convince my wife that we ought to partially cash out and get land now, rather than wait until we retire in 10 years.

I figure 40 acres in the Ozarks and I can survive just about anything. Sitting in my house in Houston I am way too dependent on others to eat (well, except for meat...we have lots of venison).

This Freddie and Fannie business is scary...may even impact the supposed safe stable value funds.


Tim


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Reading about IndyMac's collapse makes me realize I need to diversify my assets. Maybe I'll plant some Jerusalem Artichokes in addition to primarily potatoes.


----------



## Frugalite (Jun 8, 2008)

The Plan.

Is to make the FEDs our landlords while transfering wealth out of our nation, which has been happening quite nicely these last 15 years.

If the Fed IS Fannie Mae, Ginny Mac, Freddie whatsit, etc, etc, etc. It is only their entities that crater. The trillions in loan payments is what has sustained Uncle Bully for so long. It is merely 'paper' created out of thin air. Much like the stock market. 

The FED will print more money, teeter todder for a while, rent those houses to the people they allowed to buy them in the first place KNOWING THIS WOULD HAPPEN, but taking a chance. They've already said if you foreclose you can't get a FED loan for 10 years.

Coupled with the Incredible LICENSING SCAM, which requires a license to breathe or see or work, for that matter, the FED has the money anyway.

I've tried for 10 years to get my parents out of the stock market. Nope, not happening.

Mother told me the other day if she bought real estate and the market crashed it would just like the stock market crashing, she would be dead broke. I said, yep, you'd be dead broke, but you'd still have a structure to rent if for very low amount. Times 10 or 15 and you got a steady income. The stocks, no.

The FED governs and over-reaches so much of our economy we are loosing freedoms by the day.

My guess is they will turn on those land living off the grid or minimally consuming and will tax them for what they are not contributing.

I remember the word Serf. Does anyone else?

Melissa------>who is accused daily of wearing a Tin Hat for telling the truth.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Reading about IndyMac's collapse makes me realize I need to diversify my assets. Maybe I'll plant some Jerusalem Artichokes in addition to primarily potatoes.


That's the right attitude!


----------



## nbone (Dec 31, 2007)

I like your approach ernie...when I'm in the garden, or chicken coop, or goat barn, or rabbit, barn...wall street is a million miles away from My thoughts..I purposely stay away from the newspaper, fox news, cnn etc..Besides I think by the time the so called "news " is actually edited and properly prepared for us too consume,its too leave knots in your stomach, cause wild anxieties, and have you ready too thank the govt for whatever plan they come up with too "help" you, so you are actually thankful as they continue too squeeze the middle/working class and bring you too your knees.I try too remain focused on what I can do something about day too day right here. Firewood too cut, hay too store,etc.. I still do have too work a full time job that I cant stand and work twice as hard here too keep things afloat.House and land is paid for, wood shop fully equipd, weld/metal fab shop fully equiped, I did have too take a gamble and run some consumer debt too get some things, but had I not, and everything goes south, I would be without the tools . Have a feeling My job is truely going south inthe near future,(Mexico).For now keeping My nose too the grind stone paying down debt,and savoring the moments, of the homestead. sorry too run on, its just a sore spot for Me, someone mentioned moral decline/decay in this country, there's an understatement. I f our forefathers could see what this great country has built itself into...I think their reaction might be along the lines of "What the &%##!!! did you do?!!!"I live as much as possible as My Grandfather did, and His father before Him, in My eyes great Men. For some of us, its in our blood,the land, the livestock,,it will sustain you,if you respect it, and nuture it, Sorry for the rant..there I feel better, My theropy and its free!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

msnbc.com: BREAKING NEWS: Treasury secretary announces measures to shore up Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac

CNN BREAKING NEWS: Bush administration will ask Congress for authority to prop up Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, the Treasury announces.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

As far as I can figure out, we're screwed if they *don't* bail them out. 

Or we're screwed if they *do* bail them out.


----------



## nbone (Dec 31, 2007)

you said it ladycat, scewed if they do bail them out and screwed if they don't. Not sure I like this game anymore. I think it could quite possibly be rigged..before it was the airlines, mortgage lenders now, when do we hear from the Insurance companies? Hurricane season is upon us.. I think Uncle Sugar is 3 steps ahead of a public that is asleep at the wheel, MOre worried about American Idol, Survivor etc... when did our govt, begin too slowly turn the tables, when did we become their prey? I mean if you could pick a decade, when it seemed too turn?


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

nbone said:


> you said it ladycat, scewed if they do bail them out and screwed if they don't. Not sure I like this game anymore. I think it could quite possibly be rigged..before it was the airlines, mortgage lenders now, when do we hear from the Insurance companies? Hurricane season is upon us.. I think Uncle Sugar is 3 steps ahead of a public that is asleep at the wheel, MOre worried about American Idol, Survivor etc... when did our govt, begin too slowly turn the tables, when did we become their prey? I mean if you could pick a decade, when it seemed too turn?


The '80s - that's the first time anyone in my family worried about their survival since the depression era.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

DOW and S&P falling like a rock.


----------



## treesonggal (May 4, 2006)

One of the city folk just stopped by on his way to his hunting cabin. He's always been arrogant and felt sorry for us poor folks. Well, it seems he's lost his big corporate job, discovered his wife has been having an affair and decided to move in with the guy as her husband "doesn't have anything to offer anymore." To top it off he's more than $300,000 in debt and has four children under the age of 18! Cha-ching, cha-ching! 

The guy, who looks 20 years older than when we saw him this sprin said, "I just might have to live like you guys for awhile."

So we're poor and he's the fat cat - or APPEARS to be with his big new Ford dual cab truck and his big fishing boat and his "properties". But who's in better shape to weather the storm. Me thinks it's us - Dow falling, banks failing, job losses or not.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

I have a feeling this is just the tip of the iceburg on the financial situation :croc:


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

stanb999 said:


> DOW and S&P falling like a rock.



The news couldn't have been worse today...bank insecurity (WAMU, WACHOVIA, NATIONAL CITY, LEHMAN all scaring people) and then GM 's latest round of cuts, no dividends,layoffs etc..then Ben stating the economy is moving further to the downside while infaltuion is moving to the upside ( can you think of a worse combination?)..Bush is speaking now.. that always seems to drive the markets lower... I think it is a confidence thing..no one believes anyone about anything anymore...


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

Oil is down 10.00!!!



http://www.livecharts.co.uk/MarketCharts/crude.php


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Watcher48 said:


> Oil is down 10.00!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.livecharts.co.uk/MarketCharts/crude.php



Has this weeks supply report come out yet or is this based on_ specualtion_ of falling demand?


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I wonder who is selling/dumping gold and oil and what do they need that much capital for and what are they doing with it? These are scary days...what comes next is anyone's guess...


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

Aintlifegrand said:


> Has this weeks supply report come out yet or is this based on_ specualtion_ of falling demand?


I would say its speculation. Haven't seen supply reports. You don't need as much oil in a depression. Stocks are down and silver is getting hammered so its hard telling whats going on.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Watcher48 said:


> I would say its speculation. Haven't seen supply reports. You don't need as much oil in a depression. Stocks are down and silver is getting hammered so its hard telling whats going on.


I am thinking it is someone trying to raise capital for a margin call perhaps :shrug:.. we will see.. 

Oil is settling in at 6-7 down...to 138 but the markets are back down...so they didn't pull from oil and then put the money in the market...profit taking in cash maybe?


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Aintlifegrand said:


> I wonder who is selling/dumping gold and oil and what do they need that much capital for and what are they doing with it? These are scary days...what comes next is anyone's guess...


This could be short covering. It happens every time they start to rise. We will see what happens next week with the petrol report. It seems to me that the "real" oil price now is around 140.00 so when it goes above inventories rise. when it goes below it falls. So we will see.

The metals could be due to short selling on the market leaders. Quite a few banks are waaaaaay down. So if they must cover they will sell what they can. Thus the commodities get hit.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

tarbe said:


> Ever since the Dow hit 14,000 I have been really worried. I felt then that the bubble was about to burst.
> 
> I bailed into stable value funds then, and have been trying to convince my wife that we ought to partially cash out and get land now, rather than wait until we retire in 10 years.
> 
> ...


Tim, were you in Houston during the Hurricane Rita exodus? If so, you know Houston is unsurvivable, even during a teensy weensy shtf. Something major happens, you'd best have motorcycles, or you'll never make it out of town (the folks that got on hwy 59 and other escape routes, and ran out of gas stuck in the "Jam")

I'd rather have the physical land instead of the intangible stocks, even if it's supposed safe investments... Doesn't get any safer than land.

......................

If they decide, after the Crunch, to tax property owners out of existence, fine... there will be no peace for the the taxers, or the people benefitting from the draconian taxes...


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080714...s_new_phase;_ylt=AqnAiTdz1huM66Dp_Xm6H2qs0NUE

"The credit crisis has obviously entered into a new phase â the government has one bailout left in them, and this is it," said Jeffrey Gundlach

THIS is what will stuff the economy the GOV / Treasury is finished, busted, investers and Bankers can no longer expect the GOV to bail them out , there is no " bottom" in the market.


----------

